# 1x9 Chainguides



## prophet0426 (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay so I am considering running a 1x9 setup on my fully, and wanted to get some feedback if anyone has been running a setup similiar to this.  I'm currently running a 2x9 but rarely ever use the granny, so dropping the extra weight would be good.  My current setup is a GT Force 1, so chain slack should not be a problem.  I was looking at the E13 and BlackSpire offerings but don't know if these are good to run as a 1x9 setup. Thanks for the help/feedback!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 15, 2011)

prophet0426 said:


> Okay so I am considering running a 1x9 setup on my fully, and wanted to get some feedback if anyone has been running a setup similiar to this.  I'm currently running a 2x9 but rarely ever use the granny, so dropping the extra weight would be good.  My current setup is a GT Force 1, so chain slack should not be a problem.  I was looking at the E13 and BlackSpire offerings but don't know if these are good to run as a 1x9 setup. Thanks for the help/feedback!



Is your bike FS or HT?

On a HT I used a produt called a Jump Stop in place of my front Der wich worked great on a 1x9 setup. Plus it only cost like $8.

On my FS I tried using a BB mounted black spire stinger. But I didn't like the way it altered my chain line and it would love if it took an impact. I gave up on running a chain guide on my FS until I get a bike with proper ICSG tabs.


----------



## prophet0426 (Sep 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Is your bike FS or HT?
> 
> On a HT I used a produt called a Jump Stop in place of my front Der wich worked great on a 1x9 setup. Plus it only cost like $8.
> 
> On my FS I tried using a BB mounted black spire stinger. But I didn't like the way it altered my chain line and it would love if it took an impact. I gave up on running a chain guide on my FS until I get a bike with proper ICSG tabs.



I'm going to run this on my FS.  So are you still running a 1xp setup on FS without a chainguide?  I was wondering about the BB mounted guides as my bike does not have an ICSG tab setup either.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been using the e13 all summer with my 1x9 setup (full suspension).  Has worked great so far, however the top guide has a crack in it.  Stays on, but I can't tighten it.  Have a replacement sitting at the shop.


----------

